# Working & Degrees



## Pow_22 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello,

Currently (like many) hunting work in the insurance industry in Dubai. Quick question as i have had conflicting info...is it illegal to work in this indusrty in Dubai without a degree?


----------



## Kezie (Jan 13, 2009)

i dont think its illegal employers just wont employ you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No, it most certainly not illegal to employ someone without a degree, but usually some kind of professional qualification is expected. Attested certificates are required as part of the visa process.


-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pow_22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Currently (like many) hunting work in the insurance industry in Dubai. Quick question as i have had conflicting info...is it illegal to work in this indusrty in Dubai without a degree?


It's not illegal at all mate. Certain companies will ask for it as a prerequisite to securing employers - The main stumbling block with this is the ethos of recruitment agencies doing their sifts - no degree, straight in the bin - doesn't matter how much relevant experience you have 

I don't have a degree and I am working here perfectly legally. I had to get my highest education certificates attested for my employment visa - you won't get one without it. 

The Ministry of Labour will give you different privilages if you don't have a degree in terms of leave etc but you will also get a contract from your company and that's what you will be working to. I have an extra 5 days leave on my work based contract for example.

If you can get passed the recruiters then you'll be fine


----------



## Pow_22 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok cheers for clearing that up. I have seen a few jobs on Careerjet.ae that interest me but have (so far) managed to send my CV directly to the companys employing. My main stumbling block seems to be the degree thing. Most places are asking for it as standard. I do have 10 GCSE's, 8 years experience n will soon have several Insurance qualifications to boot. No responses so far but in a way that might be good, ive seen the rents and heard the stories of job saefty over there so i can hang tough for a while, save more money n hope things get better. Will keep tryin tho. Will help you fly the Bolton flag over there sooner or later!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What's a degree, I have a few CSEs.....

(No, not GCSEs, I'm old....)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It's not illegal at all mate. Certain companies will ask for it as a prerequisite to securing employers - The main stumbling block with this is the ethos of recruitment agencies doing their sifts - no degree, straight in the bin - doesn't matter how much relevant experience you have


*Not true, depends on loads of other issues, for example, do you have the experience...*



crazymazy1980 said:


> I don't have a degree and I am working here perfectly legally. I had to get my highest education certificates attested for my employment visa - you won't get one without it.


*I didn't, no-one asked for them, which is just as well as I haven't the foggiest where they are...*



crazymazy1980 said:


> The Ministry of Labour will give you different privilages if you don't have a degree in terms of leave etc but you will also get a contract from your company and that's what you will be working to. I have an extra 5 days leave on my work based contract for example.


*The company should treat you the same as any other in your grade, if they don't then you could take it to the MOL, but in the current climate I wouldn't suggest it.*



crazymazy1980 said:


> If you can get passed the recruiters then you'll be fine


*Fair comment*

Crazy, I know you're trying to help, but please, what you're saying is what happened to you, it's not gospel (so to speak). Kindly ensure your posts do not give incorrect information.

Thank you.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> *Not true, depends on loads of other issues, for example, do you have the experience...*


What's not true? He asked is it illegal to work here without a degree - and it's not - which is what I said. As for recruiters binning CVs without degrees when the company asks for a degree that is straight out of the mouths of a number of recruiters I know



Andy Capp said:


> *I didn't, no-one asked for them, which is just as well as I haven't the foggiest where they are...*


I thought you had your own company? EVERYBODY I have spoke to who is working here legally has told me that their respective companies have asked for their highest education certificate to be attested in order to get an employment visa and a labour contract as issued by the MoL.



Andy Capp said:


> *The company should treat you the same as any other in your grade, if they don't then you could take it to the MOL, but in the current climate I wouldn't suggest it.*


I didn't say any different? I was actually implying that in most cases when you don't have a degree the company will treat you MORE favourably - not less - if they want to hire you regardless of what the MoL says. Naturally if you're being treated less than the minimum standards you should complain.



Andy Capp said:


> Crazy, I know you're trying to help, but please, what you're saying is what happened to you, it's not gospel (so to speak). Kindly ensure your posts do not give incorrect information.


Of course it isn't gospel - I'm not a Lawyer or a Financial Advisor, it's the combined experienc of what has happened to me, my friends, work colleagues and the research I have done to keep myself out of troubles way - and as we all know rules change here ALL the time...

...but I am more than willing to be corrected if I am wrong - If I am that is 



Andy Capp said:


> Thank you.


You Welcome


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> EVERYBODY I have spoke to who is working here legally has told me that their respective companies have asked for their highest education certificate to be attested in order to get an employment visa and a labour contract as issued by the MoL.


Sorry Crazy but that's not actually corect. I wasn't asked to provide any attested documents whatsoever and I have a perfectly legal employment visa!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Sorry Crazy but that's not actually corect. I wasn't asked to provide any attested documents whatsoever and I have a perfectly legal employment visa!


Well it's not now - because you have. Now I can't say everybody but nearly everybody


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Taken from Ministry of Labour:



> B2-Individual Labour Permit
> 
> Definition
> 
> ...


AND



> B5-Visa Issue Section
> 
> 
> Steps to Follow
> ...


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Well it's not now - because you have. Now I can't say everybody but nearly everybody


Very true 

I'm sure I am in a very small minority though


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> What's not true? He asked is it illegal to work here without a degree - and it's not - which is what I said. As for recruiters binning CVs without degrees when the company asks for a degree that is straight out of the mouths of a number of recruiters I know


Very true. CVs also find their way to the nearest recycle bin even when you have a degree, especially in the present climate, where recruiters are receiving hundreds upon hundreds of CVs every day, most of which never even gets a glance! 





crazymazy1980 said:


> I thought you had your own company? EVERYBODY I have spoke to who is working here legally has told me that their respective companies have asked for their highest education certificate to be attested in order to get an employment visa and a labour contract as issued by the MoL.


Not necessarily the case but it is more likely to be required if you hold a managerial position and above and it also depends on your actual role/ job title/industry. However, if you are extremely good at what you do, there are ways and means around this rule. Project managers, for e.g. are required to produce attested degree certifcates but I know of someone who only got as far as high school and does not have a degree but he is also brilliant at his job and he got his visa despite what the rule says. I always did say that a degree is nothing more than an expensive piece of paper - experience is a lot more valuable!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Maz,

I have to disagree slightly with you on what a degree is. It's far more than an expensive bit of a paper, it's a bloody expensive bit of paper, coupled with numerous nights on the lash.

Ogri BSc IEng MIET


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Maz,
> 
> I have to disagree slightly with you on what a degree is. It's far more than an expensive bit of a paper, it's a bloody expensive bit of paper, coupled with numerous nights on the lash.
> 
> Ogri BSc IEng MIET


Ok, you win! 

Loving your new avatar, though, I have to say that you need to send that cat to school - what kind of cat allows a mouse to use its belly as a trampoline!


----------

